# 381 on ebay



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey check out this http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-LOOK-KG381-Laurent-Jalabert-Signature-edition-frame_W0QQitemZ190051619397QQihZ009QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemon ebay. Do you guys think this is a good deal. I need a new bike.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice frame, but his buy it now price of $1388 is a little insane. You could buy a 585 used for about that price.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, great frame. Don't pay more than $900 for it though, when there are newer Looks of equal or greater merit for <$1500. I sold my same frameset the year after it was new for $900. Granted, I didn't pay nearly full price, but nonetheless, it's a few years old, despite how new the seller says it is.


----------

